# Bessere Lüfter für Corsair H100i



## Dracker (16. Juli 2014)

*Bessere Lüfter für Corsair H100i*

Ich möchte mir eine H100i von Corsair zulegen, doch die Lüfter sind mir ein bisschen zu laut. Habt ihr bessere Alternativen für die Standard Lüfter?


----------



## rackcity (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für Corsair H100i*

Am besten legst du dir überhaupst keine kompakt wakü zu und nimmst nen ordentlichen luftkühler.

was wird gekühlt?
budget?

wenns umbedingt eine h100i sein muss, dann nimm die NB eloops oder noctua nf p12,..


aber ich rate dir davon ab


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für Corsair H100i*



rackcity schrieb:


> Am besten legst du dir überhaupst keine kompakt wakü zu und nimmst nen ordentlichen luftkühler.
> 
> was wird gekühlt?
> budget?
> ...



Eine Wahnsinns Posts, echt 

Schonmal gefragt, warum er eine H100 haben will?

@Dracker, die Kompakt Waküs sind nicht besonders, wenn du kein Platz im Gehäuse hast für ausladende Kühler bleibt die halt nichts anderes übrig.

Was hast du überhaupt für ein Gehäuse ?

Wegen der H100i, die würde ich nicht nehmen, denn schaue dir mal die  Videos an, denn die hat so ihre Kinderkrankheiten bei der Halterung

Ansonsten würde ich eine gute Lukü vorziehen, denn auch beim Pumpengeräusch ist eine Art Lotterie, die einen haben eine leise, die anderen ein laute

Lüfter von eLoop sind nur bedingt einsatzfähig, denn saugend sind die nicht zu gebrauchen.

Die anderen Noisblocker kann man aber nehmen.

Mein Tipp, Akasa Viper, denn die haben einen richtig guten statischer Druck, aber bei voller Last werden die auch sehr laut, aber bei halber Drehzahl bringen die noch ordentlich Druck und sind so gut wie kaum wahrnehmbar dann.

Ausserdem wenn man statt 2, 4 Lüfter verbaut, braucht man dann keine volle Drehzahl


----------



## Icedaft (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für Corsair H100i*

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Habe ich selbst auf der NZXT Kraken montiert, sind nahezu unhörbar und machen dabei richtig Druck. Bei Neukauf würde ich wie meine Vorpostern allerdings (ausreichend Platz vorausgesetzt) zu einem guten Luftkühler raten.


----------



## facehugger (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für Corsair H100i*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Jap, die hätte ich auch empfohlen. Kosten zwar ihre Taler, sind aber jeden Penny wert

Gruß


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für Corsair H100i*

Die von euch empfohlenen Lüfter werden nicht auf der H100i laufen, die H100i hat 2 x 120mm. Das sind aber 140mm Fans. Empfehlung habe ich nicht da ich da nicht großartig bewandert bin


----------



## facehugger (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für Corsair H100i*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Die von euch empfohlenen Lüfter werden nicht auf der H100i laufen, die H100i hat 2 x 120mm. Das sind aber 140mm Fans. Empfehlung habe ich nicht da ich da nicht großartig bewandert bin


Wenn dem so ist, dann halt diese:


Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## beren2707 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für Corsair H100i*

Er meinte sicherlich PLPS, kommt vor.

Edit: Die PL-2 sind 3-Pin-Lüfter, müssten also per Spannung geregelt werden.


----------



## Dracker (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für Corsair H100i*

Danke euch allen


----------



## facehugger (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für Corsair H100i*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Er meinte sicherlich PLPS, kommt vor.
> 
> Edit: Die PL-2 sind 3-Pin-Lüfter, müssten also per Spannung geregelt werden.


Der Herr Mod hats gerichtet

Gruß


----------

